# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps How to Submit a concurrent program from a Unix Shell Script

## sunil_sadige

Can someone tell me how to submit a concurrent program from a Unix Shell Script. As we can use FND_REQUEST.SUBMIT_REQUEST from PL/SQL, what's the API  to use in order to submit a concurrent request from Unix Shell Script.

----------


## arunnomula

How to submit concurrent program from shell script.
please reply.

----------


## snehaniranjana

We can use CONSUB to submit Concurrent Program thru UNIX Shell Script

----------


## ggchowdary

ORACLE_STATUS=`CONCSUB \
               $apps/$appspwd \
               Org name \
               'US Batch Processes' \
               Super User name \
               WAIT=Y \
               CONCURRENT \
               Org \
              Concurrent Program Short name \
               | cut -f1 -d' ' | tail -1`

Thanks Chowdary

----------


## soniasharma

Hi, friends m new to oracle apps tecnology whenever i try to run conncurrent request its status shows pendding can anybody plz tell me wht could be the problem i start concurrent manager service also bt my problem doesn't solve. plz help me.

thanks

----------


## fairoze

May be your concurrent Manager is down

----------


## douglas42

Try to use some submit programms.

----------

